# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Bicycle Alley Closes After Three Years

## OKCTalker

Bicycle Alley, 1015 N. Broadway in Automobile Alley, closed Saturday, October 6th after three years in business. The consensus is that they were out-hustled by Schlegel Bicycles, 900 N. Broadway, which moved there shortly after Bicycle Alley opened. 

Steve Mason owns the building at 1015 N. Broadway, which also has Coffee Slingers as a tenant. My $0.02: Mr. Mason offered BA & CS low initial rental rates to fill the building and generate buzz while he acquired additional properties. Today Automobile Alley & 9th Street enjoy good retail mix and demand, and he now has enough merchant demand to replace the weak businesses who can't survive without a rent subsidy. 

On the other hand, Schlegel Bicycles is in a building owned by Chris Salyer, who is not enjoying having a good year, personally or professionally. 

It's an interesting microcosm down there on Broadway, both macro- and microeconomically, and it ain't over yet. Some enterprising local business students should write a case study.

----------


## EBAH

Well that's a shame.  But, as a cycling enthusiast, BA had pretty high prices, especially in comparison to their noticeably higher end neighbor across the street.  It was a nice shop, but I was never really able to shop there because Schlegel really did out do them on all levels.  Anyway, it's a bummer that they couldn't make it work.  I hope the space gets rented quickly and the new tenant can make it a success.  It really is a terrific space.

----------


## BBatesokc

I shopped at both Broadway bike shops. I decided to shop ($1,000+ purchase) at Schlegel for a few reasons;
1. The staff was much friendlier and helpful and patient at SB.
2. BA didn't hesitate to bad mouth SB, while SB wouldn't say anything bad about BA. 
3. I like TREK bikes and BA doesn't carry them and SB does.
4. I was a prior patron of Al's since I was in my teens. I am used to their 'lifetime tuneup warranty.' BA laughed and said, "no real bike shop offers that warranty" - while SB gave me a lifetime tuneup warranty (I think they do that for all customers, but I don't see anything about it on their website).

I hope SB is doing well and continues to do so. Haven't been there in a long time but I plan to go in soon to get the wife a new bike for next spring.

----------


## Dustin

Does anyone know if Schlegel sells Trikkes?

----------


## MustangGT

The market place is a brutal place.  Business's that cannot make it fail and good for them.  The law of the jungle.

----------


## dankrutka

I had a flat on my bike when I was riding over to the Race for the Cure and so I stopped by BIcycle Alley to get a pump, but they were closed. I couldn't believe that a business wouldn't be open when nearly 20,000 people are going to be walking by your (apparently failing) business. Even if people aren't going to buy anything, your employees could hand out water or at least have some presence. Many poorly run busineses miss opportunities like this and they weren't the only business to miss out that morning. Details are often the difference between success and failure. 
*Please don't miscontrue this post. I'm not saying they failed because they were closed that morning, but it was probably an example of larger problem in the way the businees was run.

----------


## dankrutka

Also, I wonder what will go in that space? It's a nice space that already has foot traffic going into Coffee Slingers....

----------


## ljbab728

> I shopped at both Broadway bike shops. I decided to shop ($1,000+ purchase) at Schlegel for a few reasons;


I haven't had a bicycle since I was a kid but $1,000?  Yikes.  I think I'll walk for exercise instead.

----------


## BBatesokc

> I haven't had a bicycle since I was a kid but $1,000?  Yikes.  I think I'll walk for exercise instead.


It was actually two bikes (bought them for my parents). I think they were TREK's for about $650 each (which is a lower end TREK).

----------


## BG918

Some type of cafe would do well with outdoor seating next to Coffee Slingers.  Besides Red Prime there is not anywhere else to eat on Broadway itself (not counting 9th and the future Hideaway) in Auto Alley.

----------


## metro

> I haven't had a bicycle since I was a kid but $1,000?  Yikes.  I think I'll walk for exercise instead.


I don't have an expensive one, but you can easily spend over $10,000 for a high-end bike these days. Lots of people running around this city with $2,000-$5000 bikes.

Also keep in mind Rawhide is on the other side of where Bicycle Alley was, so that is more foot traffic besides the controversial Coffee Slingers.

----------


## Midtowner

I checked these places when I was bike shopping.  Ended up getting a nice Raleigh hybrid for ~$750 at Al's.  Unless you're racing, there's not really much reason to spend big bucks on a bike.  Al's is good because of the free tuneups for life and all of the other free maintenance they do.  Also, they're more conveniently located for me since I'm now in the 'burbs.

----------


## metro

Midtowner = not really in MidTown.....

----------


## Urban Pioneer

The closure is quite unfortunate.  Terry is a great guy and the function of the space was complimentary to what was going on at that block section.  Other than a restaurant, what else would be complimentary to Slingers and Rawhide?

I personally wished we had a downtown bookstore such as Full Circle.  Fireplace and furniture included.  Perhaps a "Full Circle Outlet" with heavy emphasis on magazines and newspapers since Taylor's is gone.

Next to Slingers, that would provide a another good reason to get their good coffee and "hang out."  Slingers is great because it is "all business."  You can get work done without falling asleep.  But sometimes, particularly at night, a cozier relaxed atmosphere could be offered somewhere else in that building to go along with the coffee.

----------


## Midtowner

> Midtowner = not really in MidTown.....


I still work in Midtown.

----------


## metro

Bookstore, record store, clothing store, some sort of pocket restaurant would be nice. We don't have many restaurants that just seat 10-15 people or so. Gelato shop (we don't have any).

----------


## BBatesokc

> Bookstore, record store, clothing store, some sort of pocket restaurant would be nice. We don't have many restaurants that just seat 10-15 people or so. Gelato shop (we don't have any).


I second a gelato shop and deli combo. They have one at the Country Club Plaza in Kansas City, MO that we love. Only seats about 12 people and it's always full.

The wife and I hate driving to Moore every time we want good gelato. Plus, Slingers doesn't serve any real food.

----------


## OKCTalker

Frozen Yogurt like Orange Leaf or Fruiti, but not until spring.

----------


## BG918

> I second a gelato shop and deli combo. They have one at the Country Club Plaza in Kansas City, MO that we love. Only seats about 12 people and it's always full.
> 
> The wife and I hate driving to Moore every time we want good gelato. Plus, Slingers doesn't serve any real food.


There is a new place in downtown Tulsa that has crepes and gelato.  That would be a cool concept at this location.

----------


## tuck

> I second a gelato shop and deli combo. They have one at the Country Club Plaza in Kansas City, MO that we love. Only seats about 12 people and it's always full.
> 
> The wife and I hate driving to Moore every time we want good gelato. Plus, Slingers doesn't serve any real food.


Automobile Alley is far cry from Country Club Plaza.  Pedestrian count for CC Plaza for one weekend might be 6 months worth for this location.

----------


## Bill Robertson

I have to agree with a couple of earlier posters. SB has simply made it a point to be a very good if not great bicycle shop. Local clubs can ask for training at meetings or for SB to show up with stuff to show at events and they readily do. They have a staff that loves to ride and loves to promote cycling, bike safety and general fitness. BA did very little if any of the above. That's why one made it and the other didn't.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Automobile Alley is far cry from Country Club Plaza.  Pedestrian count for CC Plaza for one weekend might be 6 months worth for this location.


What's your point? Are you saying Broadway can't support a gelato shop or a small deli - but it can support the other much larger restaurants in the area? I've had gelato at Disney World too, but in not drawing the conclusion that Broadway is anything like Disney.

----------


## soonerguru

> What's your point? Are you saying Broadway can't support a gelato shop or a small deli - but it can support the other much larger restaurants in the area? I've had gelato at Disney World too, but in not drawing the conclusion that Broadway is anything like Disney.


Personally, I'm not sure if those concepts would be high grossing enough to make it in Auto Alley right now. Because there is very little foot traffic, what is there needs to be a destination restaurant. Does anyone know what the margins are on gelato? I'm guessing you have to sell a lot of it to make any money.

----------


## BBatesokc

I'm guessing if a company can make it on $4 crappy cupcakes a block away, then gelato and a deli could make it there.

----------


## tuck

> What's your point? Are you saying Broadway can't support a gelato shop or a small deli - but it can support the other much larger restaurants in the area? I've had gelato at Disney World too, but in not drawing the conclusion that Broadway is anything like Disney.


You should give it a try...

----------


## MustangGT

> I'm guessing if a company can make it on $4 crappy cupcakes a block away, then gelato and a deli could make it there.


Amen.  I would include the cupcakes neighbor also in your assessment.

----------


## betts

It's easy for all of us to say what others SHOULD do, when it's not our dollar.  I believe that's Tuck's point.  I'd like to see a lot more foot traffic on Broadway, but for that to happen, we need a combination of retail and restaurants.  We probably don't have enough retail to generate the kind of foot traffic required to keep smaller shops that aren't destination locations in business on Broadway at this point in time.  Sara Sara does well because it's a logical stop for dessert following dinner at the several dining options there or shopping.  I happen to think their cupcakes are delicious and that they're still in business because of that as well, but opinions differ.

I do think two bicycle shops was a lot for the area to support, and that has been borne out by what happened to Bicycle Alley.  I do think we could support a Full Circle, because it is a destination retail location, with a strong local following.  Urban Outfitters would work for the same reason.  People would come from Norman or Edmond, as well as other parts of Oklahoma City to shop there.

----------


## OKCTalker

Bike shops are - by nature - destination businesses. Nobody drives by and says, "Hey ma - LOOK - a bike shop! Let's go buy one!" Bicycle Alley might have survived longer elsewhere, but they didn't stand a chance when Schlegel moved in. And Schlegel intentionally relocated from SW 59th Street to be in the center of the metro, and equidistant (+/-) from all potential customers. As a destination business, it was a terrific strategic move, albeit ballsy because he moved right on to BA's new turf. Incidentally, I almost went into the retail bike shop biz in 2008, but the recession was ramping up so I decided to wait. My proposed location? Right next to a long-established but weak NW OKC shop. And we would've killed 'em!

----------


## JayhawkTransplant

> Gelato shop


YES!!!!

Or clothing.  Urban Outfitters, please.

----------


## Steve

Urban Outfitters would be cool

----------


## stdennis

Unless im missing something bricktown candy company sells Gelato so we do have a Gelato shop in town.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Unless im missing something bricktown candy company sells Gelato so we do have a Gelato shop in town.


A group of 5 of us tried it. 2 said it was "okay" and the other 3 didn't like it at all. Did not seem fresh and flavorful. Pretty close to the 'gourmet ice cream' at Lee's Sandwiches - which is not a good thing. Certianly neither is anywhere near as good as Il Dolce (sp)

----------


## bornhere

Johnnie's also has a gelato shop on Britton Rd. I haven't tried it.

----------


## metro

I'll say it OKC DOESN'T HAVE A REAL GELATO SHOP, ONLY MICKEY MOUSE VERSIONS

----------


## LakeEffect

> I'll say it OKC DOESN'T HAVE A REAL GELATO SHOP, ONLY MICKEY MOUSE VERSIONS


Well, I suppose to have a REAL GELATO SHOP, OKC would have to actually be located in Italy.

Just sayin.

Anyway, back to Bicycle Alley.  Did they have a closeout sale?  What's happening to their inventory?

----------


## Urban Pioneer

Terry told me that he is planning on opening it each Saturday until most of the stuff is gone.  Obviously, there are some deals to be had if you need a bicycle.

----------


## BG918

> Terry told me that he is planning on opening it each Saturday until most of the stuff is gone.  Obviously, there are some deals to be had if you need a bicycle.


Really?  I am *very* interested.  Will they be open tomorrow?

----------

